# Vertical Hump in Roof Shingles



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without the picture were going to have to guess.
Sounds like a buckling piece of sheathing.
One way to take a look is to go in the attic.
Sometimes they miss the rafter when nailing the 4' ends of the sheathing because it was bowed or twisted.
To fix it if that's what is is your remove some of the shingles in that area remove the 8 P nails, go in the attic and sister a 2 X 4 to the rafter and go back outside and pound in some new nails, reinstall the shingles.


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Ill take a few photos and post when I get home today. Also I will look in the attic and see if the wood isn't sitting flat. The roof is about five years old. And its properly ventilated. Can this sort of thing happen after that much time? Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It could happen anytime there's enough moisture in the air and it's not nailed down right.


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's the photo. You can see the small hump at the bottom of the roof line to the left of the dormer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hard to say from that picture. I can see why there was no close up, not a fun roof style to work on. I much rather you hire a real roofer for this one.

I do think I see some areas of concern. To me it looks like someone installed to big a window in that dormer and there's been some on going issues on the roof below it. By that window being so close to the roof it's really hard unless you know what your doing to get a good seal. It really should have been 4 to 6" up off the roof.
It also looks like there some missing siding on the dormers. Right now the water's just runing down the wall behind the counter flashing.
Keep in mind were not there in person and all we have to go by is that picture.


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

The discoloration below the dormer is from an old metal AC unit that was mounted outside and hasn't been in use for over a decade. I removed it when I moved in but haven't gotten to replacing the shingles beneath it. Also I was going to put siding on the dormer but haven't gotten to that yet either.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really need to get on that siding asap.
What is that on the wall now?
Looks like tar paper, if it is it should have been installed over the flashing not under it.
What type siding do you plan on?


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay. Not sure what kind of siding. Possibly aluminum basic siding. It'll match what is on the garage.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck even trying to find aluminum siding any more.
May want to use vinyl instead.


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes I was thinking this too.


----------

